# shoes



## Gumby (Jul 18, 2010)

removed 





( Dedicated to Chester'sDaughter, or Lisa, who is one heck of a lady and a friend. )


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you no shame, woman? Why must you drag my dirty shoes out of the closet and into the mud in all my sanctuaries? I love you, Cindy, and am honored by this piece. I'm sure someone will question why shoes, but the fans reference must remain mum between you, Laurie and I. On the second thought, it was so very clever, if need arises divulge away. Again, I'm ever so honored to have been an inspiration for such an excellent piece, great flow, great rhymes and ever so witty. 


*Big bear hugs*
Lisa the shoe hater


----------



## Gumby (Jul 18, 2010)

I never divulge secrets. :-#  

A closet full of shoes is such a common situation for most women and even some men ( my husband being one of those ) although, how much we actually _wear _all those shoes is another story altogether.  
So, even though I've posted this as a poem, it's really a bit of silly, lighthearted nonsense.


----------

